# Promotion code Freestyle Libre



## ADF (Dec 8, 2017)

hi all last prom code ended on the 6th Dec. New code advised today BCC6FT27. Hope this helps


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2017)

ADF said:


> hi all last prom code ended on the 6th Dec. New code advised today BCC6FT27. Hope this helps


Great - thanks @ADF!  I'll update the pinned thread


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Dec 8, 2017)

Forgive my ignorance. Please could you tell me what these codes are for. I’m joining the Freestyle Libre club. My fiancée is buying me one as my Christmas gift.


----------



## ADF (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi the code will give you free postage as opposed to £4.95. Enter it into promotion code on checkout


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Dec 8, 2017)

Excellent thanks ADF for the quick reply. Well worth using the code then. £60 if my maths are correct.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Dec 8, 2017)

£60 per year sorry.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2017)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> £60 per year sorry.


The code normally changes every month - when I get a new one I'll post it in this thread:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/freestyle-libre-free-postage-code.68998/


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Dec 9, 2017)

Excellent thanks for the info..


----------



## Ljc (Dec 10, 2017)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Forgive my ignorance. Please could you tell me what these codes are for. I’m joining the Freestyle Libre club. My fiancée is buying me one as my Christmas gift.


That’s a lovely gift .
If you register with Abbott’s site you’ll also be able to claim VAT relief


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 10, 2017)

Beware, HP, you’ll be addicted to the Libre within a week. Its like a dog, not just for Christmas


----------



## Pending (Dec 11, 2017)

hmm never heard of this, is it suitable for all types?


----------



## Ljc (Dec 11, 2017)

Pending said:


> hmm never heard of this, is it suitable for all types?


Hi  It is suitable for all types though imo a bit of an overkill for T2 managed by Diet and exersize. 
The sensors are expensive, are very difficult to get them prescribed , they don’t alarm for hypo’s or hyper’s , we still have to do some fingerpricks esp if we drive. 
If anyone tried to remove mine there’d be blood and it wouldn’t be mine 
The info mine provides has improved my control no end.


----------

